# The Journey and Bonding



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

First Journal! Ive been checking out some of your guy's journal things and I decided to begin one! And of course its about me and Cowboy And our journey and steps through our long partner/friendship!​ 









(Sorry about the words, I have a aphobia of someone stealing my pictures off the site...)​ 
This was a photo taken today (from my p.o.s. phone, sorry bout that) after I had to untack him because he had a tummy ache. But he got better. I was sitting in the round pen with him and he was doing the bob (his head would go low because he would fall asleep and then he would put his head back up after he woke up haha). He has a little cold hes slowly getting over. Hes a good tuff boy (thats why he I nick named him Cowboy(; )! ​ 
Sadly I dont get to see hes gorgeous face till monday (24 hours I know Im a big baby haha). I board him so he isnt in my backyard (yet! Dad and Step mom and looking for a house for the whole family and its gonna have property!!) ​ 
Anyway back on topic, He is doing well. Hes still green but every day we progress (some little, some alot) I was gonna ride him out of the round pen for the first time today (with others, Im very watched over). But his tummy ache made me think it was better to stop his lesson for the day. ​ 
He is such a good horse though! He has started to come up to me when Im in his pasture/pen (he is in a huge pasture/pen with about 15 other horses. Hes usually in the "pen" part so he sees me almost right away). And I dont even have to call him. But that is only because he is close enough to see me haha.​ 
Thats it for now! Thanks for reading, Happy Horse Days!​


----------

